# ECM Work around (Reprogram?Replace?)



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

My 2002 Altima 2.5 is at the Auto Electric Shop currently being diagnosed; or at least attempted. This is after the Crank Position Sensor was replaced a few days prior by AAMCO. 

The car stalls without notice on the freeway, streets, driveway. No pattern whatsoever. Car won't start sometimes after several tries....then suddenly it turns on.

Hopefully someone can shed some light on what I can do about the ECM (which, after researching, seems to be the problem.)

I saw a used ECM for sale on ebay. 

Or to "reprogram", how much would i expect the dealership to charge me?

Or replacing with a New and Different ECM to handle the engine differently and better???

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Try your dealer, Nissan had (still has ) a problem with both crank and cam sensors.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Def try your dealer. Sounds to me like it's still part of the recall they have on it (think so anyway). If not, they can give you an idea as to which direction to go...


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Auto Electric shop discovered that the cabling from the ECM was experiencing (magnetic) interference to its signals (pulses), which caused random engine failure.

So new wire insulation seemed to have corrected the problem.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

that's just weird. you know. magnetic interference... first time I hear about this issue in modern cars.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

*ECM Reprogram*

1.Every electrical current has a magnetic field (it's physics).
2. I received my recall letter for the ECM reprogram. I'm convinced that my electrician fixed it, and it wasn't the ecm. 

If it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## cody (Mar 1, 2008)

sounds like the problem i was having go to the dealer and see if they will reset it under the recall


----------

